# Tivo Roamio Pro won't save pause point while recording live



## warnerl (Sep 21, 2014)

My Tivo Roamio Pro won't save my pause point on programs currently being recorded.

I'm a big football fan, and when recording games, and like to jump around and zip through games that are currently being recorded... When I hit pause, and go to another game, catch up on that one, and then come back to the game I had set the pause on, I have to start from the top, and shuffle to where I left off.

I have had to resort to writing the time down, so I know where I left off, and then go to that point when I return. A big time waster.

This does not happen to recordings that have completed. The Tivo remembers that pause point. It does not matter if two games are being recorded, or six at once. Anything that is in the process of being recorded will not save the pause point.

You may ask why I don't watch one at a time. Because during the game, the networks spoil what has happened in the other by showing highlights. So to maintain any suspence, I jump from game to game.

Any thoughts on why this is happening? Do I have a defective unit? Or do others experience the same? I was hoping that the latest software/firmware upgrade would address this, but it did not.

Thanks for your help in advance....

Larry


----------



## elborak (Jul 15, 2014)

I spend this afternoon flipping back and forth between football & baseball games. No problem in resuming where I'd left off.

I do notice problems sometimes if more than one TiVo is viewing the same programming. My old ReplayTVs did handle that case better; when you resumed it brought up a list of the pause points from each unit and asked which you wished to resume frome.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Saving of pause points during Live TV has always been flaky for years under certain circumstances. With that said, you should be able to accomplish what you want without much trouble. How are you switching from one game to the other? Given the problems you're having, I'm assuming you're going into the My Shows list and selecting the recording you want to switch to every time.

In lieu of that, do the following: when watching Game #1, hit Pause, and then the Info button. Then use the down arrow to display the list of all tuners. Find Game #2, highlight it and hit Select. You'll have to rewind to the beginning the first time you switch to Game #2. Watch how ever much of Game #2 you want, hit Pause, and then use Info to switch back to Game #1. This will bring you back to Game #1 where you left off. Repeat as necessary.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

tatergator1 said:


> Saving of pause points during Live TV has always been flaky for years under certain circumstances. With that said, you should be able to accomplish what you want without much trouble. How are you switching from one game to the other? Given the problems you're having, I'm assuming you're going into the My Shows list and selecting the recording you want to switch to every time. In lieu of that, do the following: when watching Game #1, hit Pause, and then the Info button. Then use the down arrow to display the list of all tuners. Find Game #2, highlight it and hit Select. You'll have to rewind to the beginning the first time you switch to Game #2. Watch how ever much of Game #2 you want, hit Pause, and then use Info to switch back to Game #1. This will bring you back to Game #1 where you left off. Repeat as necessary.


FYI, Instead of hitting info you can also just hit right arrow.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

HarperVision said:


> FYI, Instead of hitting info you can also just hit right arrow.


Even after 7 years with Tivo, I've still have some Tivo tricks to be learned.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

How are you exiting the recording? AFAIK, that makes a difference in some cases.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

OP this has been one of the longstanding bugs with all Tivos that I've used (back to the HDs) - if you're close enough to the end of a recording you're chase-watching live, the box will randomly lose the resume point and force you to restart the recording from beginning. Doesn't matter if you pause first and hit left arrow, pause and zoom, pause and hit Tivo button etc.

This is a commonly seen bug (by me) on NFL Sundays, it's been posted a few times before by me and others.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

works for me for the great majority of the time. But i do recall a time or two where I think it did lose its spot.


----------



## coldtoes (May 29, 2002)

This is driving me crazy during March Madness, when I've got 4 tuners recording at once and I'm switching back and forth. I think if you pause more than 5 minutes from live, it will save your place. I'm guessing the bug is that if you're within 5 minutes, it treats it as if you're finished watching, the way it would if you were within the last 5 minutes of a completed recording. But still, AARGH. I don't remember ever having this problem on previous TiVo models, and I go all the way back to the early S2s.


----------



## SrLANGuy (Dec 26, 2001)

If you're start watching a show from the "My Shows" list while the show is still recording, it will not save the pause point if you exit the show within 5 minutes or so from live TV. But if you're further back, it should save your pause point.

For example, say you're recording a 2-hour show and you start playing it from the "My Shows" list. If 45 minutes have recorded so far and you exit the show at the 42 minute mark, it will start over when you go back to your "My Shows" list and hit "Play". But if 45 minutes have recorded so far and you exit the show at the 35 minute mark, it should save your pause point (because you're more than 5 minutes or so behind live TV). So when you go back to "My Shows", it should resume from the 35 minute mark.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

I've noticed this especially if I was watching live TV when the show started recording, and I never go into "my shows" and explicitly play the recording, but just stay on live TV. I wish it would automagically say, "Oh, you're now watching a recording."


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

This has been the case since the HDUI was introduced years ago. I'm sure TiVo is aware of it. It must be the lowest priority for it to not be fixed by now.


----------



## hazelnus111 (Feb 4, 2013)

Just pause the game and hit "Live TV" until you get to a tuner you want to use and tune that to the channel you want to watch. Then either hit "Live TV" until you get back to that tuner or "Info"/Right Arrow and select the tuner. It will be paused where you left it.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

It is NOT guaranteed that this will work all the time, as experiences posted in this thread clearly indicate. The issue most often arises when you leave a show very close to the live playback spot (i.e. within a few minutes).


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

hazelnus111 said:


> Just pause the game and hit "Live TV" until you get to a tuner you want to use and tune that to the channel you want to watch. Then either hit "Live TV" until you get back to that tuner or "Info"/Right Arrow and select the tuner. It will be paused where you left it.


That works sometimes but also can fail miserably when the recording ends and you try to go back to that tuner and it is now at live tv. Then you have lost your save point completely.


----------



## csiddens (Dec 21, 2003)

I've never noticed this until recently with my roamio. I know I'm not near the "live" point, but keep losing my place if I pause then tivo into my shows. I'll have to give the info a try I guess. It's definitely not working as well as it should though.


----------



## dougdingle (Jul 4, 2007)

I have the 'opposite end' problem. 

I'll pause a live show to switch to another tuner, and ten minutes later when I switch back to the paused show, it's all the way at the end of the buffer playing live video, not paused where I left it.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

dougdingle said:


> I have the 'opposite end' problem.
> 
> I'll pause a live show to switch to another tuner, and ten minutes later when I switch back to the paused show, it's all the way at the end of the buffer playing live video, not paused where I left it.


The Tivo has a mind of it's own sometimes...LOL. I guess some event must have unpaused it. I just paused 4 different tuners and they all stayed that way, but I only tested it for a couple of minutes. I never really think to do that actually...

I think they screwed this up worse either in 20.5.6 or 20.5.9. Hitting the Live button usually 5-8 minutes before it ends usually keeps the resume point, but I have caught it losing it several times lately.

THANK YOU TIVO, INC...


----------

